# How many is too many?



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

5.5 hours of training today

27 dogs and pups total

Two decoys plus two standing by

No that's not too many but a lot of fun.


----------



## Adam Georgitso (Sep 15, 2011)

Sounds like fun! Any video??


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds like a solid day to me.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not to many as long as that new pup of yours was in the mix! :wink:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I like those days, as long as people are prepared to stay and hang. Do you do 1 round with each dog, or 2 or 3?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Joby i have to pay people to get dogs worked, i really hate having to hang out. i would prefer to arrive at designated time, work dog leave. why do you want people to hang out? do a lot of pro types expect this?? 

mebbe i am just to socailly retarded for this.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Cause you learn from each dog by watching and by helping the team. Dog sport is ateam sport..


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Cause you learn from each dog by watching and by helping the team. Dog sport is ateam sport..


 
agree but would you make any allowances for people that have a 400+km round trip compared to people that live just 2 blocks from the training field - just askin.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Cause you learn from each dog by watching and by helping the team. Dog sport is ateam sport..



I require handlers to watch. You see a lot of behaviors differently as an observer, than you do when you are holding the leash. This is the same whether it's patrol work or detection work. In my opinion, observation is a very strong learning tool. 

DFrost


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> agree but would you make any allowances for people that have a 400+km round trip compared to people that live just 2 blocks from the training field - just askin.


 you asked why you should stay and hang on, this is my answer.

But a round trip of 400 km and 10 min of work...You´d better make a whole day than and learn something more.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> a round trip of 400 km and 10 min of work...You´d better make a whole day than and learn something more.


actually does seem a better way to get more bang for my buck - will try it.

cheers


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

3 Mals and a GSD last night in the heat and mosquitos doing introductory area search work. 3+ hours kicked my butt. 1 handler and 1 decoy makes for a lot of running around. Each dog got four sessions in a row and two of them were run again to have another look at specific situations. I need a bigger truck or a trailer to haul more than that. A new handler in training stayed for the whole thing. Watching is learning.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i fully get it now if you were referring to me


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jerry don't pay any attention to the distinctive green hue I have taken on. It's really not jealousy LOL.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

David Frost said:


> I require handlers to watch. You see a lot of behaviors differently as an observer, than you do when you are holding the leash. This is the same whether it's patrol work or detection work. In my opinion, observation is a very strong learning tool.
> 
> DFrost


 Dave are you also "schooling" them as they watch? Observation is a very good tool IF you are also being trained on what to look for! Then when someone makes the mistakes of the others...ya shock'em.8-[


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> actually does seem a better way to get more bang for my buck - will try it.
> 
> cheers


In addition to all that, Peter, there is usually a run to the local "gin mill" for cold beer after training!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Dave are you also "schooling" them as they watch? Observation is a very good tool IF you are also being trained on what to look for! Then when someone makes the mistakes of the others...ya shock'em.8-[


Yes, I observe the observers. I can see if they are seeing what I see, and if not, why not. The comments though generally are of the type that they see what they are missing when they are the one on the end of the leash. 

DFrost


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> In addition to all that, Peter, there is usually a run to the local "gin mill" for cold beer after training!


Lee i thought u was a rum man? all good to me


----------

